# Goat threw up white foam stuff



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a bred goat due right now in the kidding pen. She Is not in active labor now. She is acting fine, eating , drinking, etc. today while feeding her she suddenly stopped threw up some white foamy mucous stuff. It looked milky white. She went right back to eating and seemed fine. I never seen a goat do that what would it be?should I be concerned. She looks like she'll deliver in next day or two.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she choked but recovered.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Make sure she isn't continuing to do this , she may have cleared her throat , but still could have a blockage and once she tries to swallow again , it can happen again. If it does , you may have to help clear the blockage with some water in a syringe or a tube used for tube feeding.
Use it as a "extension of your fingers" and poke whatever is blocked away and down. Careful with your fingers !


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep my doe does that when she chokes from eating too fast


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have one doe I cannot feed concentrated food to. At all. I've tried feeding it slow and piece by piece. She doesn't chew it, she just swallows it (her teeth are fine) and she chokes every single time. Sounds just like what happened with your doe.


----------

